# Trough gardens-alpine plants



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chondrus crispus (Irish moss), Sedum hakonense 'chocolate ball', Sempervivums, Sedum reflexum 'Blue Spruce'



Sedum makinoi 'Ogon', Sempervivum (unknown sp.), Sempervivums, Delosperma dyeri 'Red Mountain'



Euphorbia x martinii 'Tiny Tim', Sempervivums, Sedum ternatum 



Orostachys iwarenge "Dunce Cap"



Campanula poscharskyana 'Blue Waterfall', Sedum kamtschaticum, Sempervivums, Aurinia saxatil (Basket of Gold, Alyssum)


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sempervivum, Jovibarba hirta, Sedum sp.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Delosperma dyeri 'Red Mountain' starting to bloom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Jul 7, 2013)

I love succulents.  I could definitely get into this hobby because of the variety you can find.  Do you bring them in during the winter since you live in Kansas?


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 7, 2013)

No everything is winter hardy to zone 5 or more.


----------

